# ER-Diagramm



## GuStaV%% (26. Mrz 2021)

Hey,

könnt ihr mir bitte einen Gefallen tun und schauen, ob mein ER-Diagramm so richtig ist? Hättet ihr gedrucktes und digitales Lexikon auch als (is a) Lexikon konstruiert?

Was sagt ihr zu meinem ER-Diagramm (siehe Bild im Anhang)?

Aufgabe

In dieser Aufgabe soll das Angebot an Lexika für einen Verlag im ER-Modell modelliert werden. Ein Lexikon besitzt eine eindeutige Nummer, ein Jahr sowie einen Titel. Ein Lexikon liegt in digitaler oder gedruckter Form vor. Beide Formen besitzen die Eigenschaften eines Lexikons. Zu einem gedruckten Lexikon wird zus¨atzlich seine Auflage erfasst, welche die Anzahl der gedruckten Exemplare angibt. Beim digitalen Lexikon wird zus¨atzlich die Gr¨oße (Kilobyte) erfasst. Ein digitales Lexikon liegt als eine App oder ein E-Book vor. Eine App und ein E-Book besitzen sowohl die Eigenschaften eines Lexikons als auch die eines digitalen Lexikons. Dar¨uber hinaus besitzen sie weitere spezifische Eigenschaften. Eine App wird zus¨atzlich durch eine eindeutige App-ID und einen Namen charakterisiert. Zu einem E-Book wird zus¨atzlich das Dateiformat erfasst. Je nach Art wird die Gr¨oße eines digitalen Lexikons unterschiedlich interpretiert: Sie gibt bei einer App die Downloadgr¨oße und bei einem E-Book die Dateigr¨oße an. Der Verlag entwickelt die verschiedenen Apps nicht selbst, sondern arbeitet mit einem Software-Anbieter zusammen. Daher wird eine App von einem SoftwareAnbieter (mit einem eindeutigen Namen und einem Ort) bereitgestellt. Die Bereitstellung findet in einem bestimmten Zeitraum (von/bis) statt. F¨ur das Lesen von E-Books kann je nach Dateiformat unterschiedliche Software genutzt werden. Daher gibt es zu einem E-Book Empfehlungen f¨ur Software-Anbieter, die Software zum Lesen von E-Books anbieten.


----------



## mihe7 (26. Mrz 2021)

Also, gehen wir das mal durch:


GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> Ein Lexikon besitzt eine eindeutige Nummer, ein Jahr sowie einen Titel.


Titel fehlt.


GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> Ein Lexikon liegt in digitaler oder gedruckter Form vor. Beide Formen besitzen die Eigenschaften eines Lexikons.


is-a -> sollte ok sein.



GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> Zu einem gedruckten Lexikon wird zus¨atzlich seine Auflage erfasst, welche die Anzahl der gedruckten Exemplare angibt. Beim digitalen Lexikon wird zus¨atzlich die Gr¨oße (Kilobyte) erfasst.


Sollte ok sein.



GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> Ein digitales Lexikon liegt als eine App oder ein E-Book vor. Eine App und ein E-Book besitzen sowohl die Eigenschaften eines Lexikons als auch die eines digitalen Lexikons. Dar¨uber hinaus besitzen sie weitere spezifische Eigenschaften.


is-a (is-kind-of) -> dürfte hier ok sein.



GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> Eine App wird zus¨atzlich durch eine eindeutige App-ID und einen Namen charakterisiert. Zu einem E-Book wird zus¨atzlich das Dateiformat erfasst. Je nach Art wird die Gr¨oße eines digitalen Lexikons unterschiedlich interpretiert: Sie gibt bei einer App die Downloadgr¨oße und bei einem E-Book die Dateigr¨oße an.


Attribute sind vorhanden und E-Book bekommt kein weiteres für die Dateigröße -> passt. 

Allerdings: müsst Ihr Schlüssel nicht kennzeichnen (z. B. unterstreichen)?



GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> Der Verlag entwickelt die verschiedenen Apps nicht selbst, sondern arbeitet mit einem Software-Anbieter zusammen.


Verlag und Software-Anbieter als Entities, Beziehung zum Verlag vorhanden. Warum ist hier eine 1:1-Beziehung angegeben? Wo kommen die Attribute des Verlags her?



GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> Daher wird eine App von einem SoftwareAnbieter (mit einem eindeutigen Namen und einem Ort) bereitgestellt.


Name vorhanden, Ort fehlt, dafür gibt es Adresse. 



GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> Die Bereitstellung findet in einem bestimmten Zeitraum (von/bis) statt. F¨ur das Lesen von E-Books kann je nach Dateiformat unterschiedliche Software genutzt werden. Daher gibt es zu einem E-Book Empfehlungen f¨ur Software-Anbieter, die Software zum Lesen von E-Books anbieten.


App: Wo ist die Bereitstellung inkl. Zeitraum? Warum eine 1:1-Beziehung zwischen App und Software-Anbieter? 
E-Book: Beziehung vorhanden, aber warum 1:1?


----------



## GuStaV%% (26. Mrz 2021)

hmmm nein es sind 1:n Beziehungen. Ich habe leider nicht die schönste Schrift. Oh shit, nicht dass der Prüfer dass auch falsch liest :/.

15 Punkte gab es darauf. Was denkst du habe ich rausgeholt.


----------



## GuStaV%% (26. Mrz 2021)

hätte ich auch eine 1:1 Beziehung von digitales Lexikon zu App und E-Book machen können?


----------



## mihe7 (26. Mrz 2021)

GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> hätte ich auch eine 1:1 Beziehung von digitales Lexikon zu App und E-Book machen können?


Nein, das wäre ungünstig.



GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> hmmm nein es sind 1:n Beziehungen. Ich habe leider nicht die schönste Schrift. Oh shit, nicht dass der Prüfer dass auch falsch liest :/.


Dann sind sie verkehrtrum (zumindest Ebook <-> Software-Anbieter - es sollen ja nicht n Ebooks einem Software-Anbieter angeboten werden).



GuStaV%% hat gesagt.:


> Was denkst du habe ich rausgeholt.


Keine Ahnung, kommt auf den Prüfer an, aber ich denke mal, dass Du Deine 7 Punkte schon bekommen wirst. Die fehlende Belegung ist natürlich blöd.


----------



## GuStaV%% (26. Mrz 2021)

Okay, vielen Dank,

ohje, da werde ich bangen müssen :/


----------

